

How to Swing Trade Bitcoin - sammon37
http://altcoinnewsletter.com/swing-trade-market-noise/

======
sammon37
any Bitcoin traders here? The price has been like a rollercoaster the past 2
weeks. great to trade

~~~
kolev
Great compared to what? I think in the past few months the stock market was a
much better use of our time.

